# DIY Lens Kit for TruGlo Range Rover



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Great idea

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnism (Mar 14, 2015)

great idea


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is slick. going to try it.


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am intrigued, wonder if this works with the range rover pro sight that has the light up power dot?


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you post a picture of what the target looks like through these lenses? I called zenni optical because i was going to do this as well and they gave me the spill about .5 for one person may be -.5 for someone else and blah blah blah, and of course i explained to the guy that this is what i was doing with the lenses i didnt even care about the glasses, but needless to say he wasnt very helpful in helping me select a set of lenses.


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll try to take a pic of the view through the lens but I'm not sure if it will come through.

My draw length is 29" and that makes the distance between my eye and the lens about 33".

I wear glasses, and when looking through the peep and scope, the view with the .5 diopter lens is quite clear. The .75 diopter is still good, though. I would not go higher than .75 in my setup without a clarifier peep.

Here's a graph that shows the relationship between eye relief, apparent magnification, and lens grind.


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

Eyeirritant I sent you a pm cuz im a bit confused on your chart.


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

Turks8806 said:


> Eyeirritant I sent you a pm cuz im a bit confused on your chart.


Here's what the Zenni prescription page should look like once you choose your frames:


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

How did I miss this thread. Very cool idea. Keep it coming!


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry if I jack the post, I am selling my sight and also the lenses, O ring, and gaskets if anyone is interested.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Turks8806 said:


> Sorry if I jack the post, I am selling my sight and also the lenses, O ring, and gaskets if anyone is interested.


Did it not work?


----------



## Turks8806 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yea it worked, problem i ran into was having to drop another $50 on a clarifier peep because my lense was a little blurry, then when i cleared the target up, i had 5 or 6 pins lol. After i ditched the lense i decided to go back to a multi pin sight so im selling my sight as well.


----------



## pphantom538 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you for this information. Tried this on my sight and love the fit and simplicity. The price can't be beat as well.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
This thread might be of help. 

Making your own Sight Len's.21 Pic,s of hands on instructions

Later


----------



## futurerider103 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry to bring back from the dead but this is awesome and I'll be using this

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimKimberley (Dec 27, 2019)

I gotta try this...any strange things happen if the sunrise/sunset is shining into the sight?


----------

